# HP DesignJet 750C Plus Plotter - Configuring



## GWRdriver (Mar 19, 2013)

Is there anyone here with experience with HP DesignJets?  Not too long ago I replaced my HP DJ600 with a 750C-Plus.  The 600 came to me configured to cut the paper after the last image (last line) plots, no matter how large or small, no matter what sheet size output.  This was a great saver of paper.  The 750C however spits out a full sheet (36") of paper after any plot, no matter how small, no matter what sheet size is selected.  This is a great waster of paper.

Does anyone know how I can configure the 750C to cut after the last image?


----------



## nodaker (May 15, 2014)

Harry,

 What are you using for cad?  I think the issue lies in how you are identifying the plot area in the drawing.  If you are plotting PDF's the paper size is determined by the PDF, not the plotter.

 I have some experience with the plotters from my profession as an engineer (autocad) and also have a 650c and 750c at home. From your description of the issue, it appears the plotter wastes a minimum length of 36" from the plot regardless of what the actual length of the plot is. Are you plotting model space vs paper space, in other words how do you set the area to be plotted.  If paper space, it will plot to the limits of the area chosen.

 Don't know if that addresses your issues or  not.  Please reply with some more info so I can try to help you more.

 John


----------



## Swifty (May 15, 2014)

I have an old Designjet 430C, although I don't use it anymore. I never had problems like you state, like Nodaker, I feel that it may be a page setup problem with your CAD software.

Paul.


----------



## 74Sprint (Jun 17, 2014)

The HP DJ-750c is almost the same as the 1050c. Cutting length can be by size selected on the machine or by the software being used. Software over-rides the internal setting.

Ray


----------



## GWRdriver (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry all, to be so long in responding, it's been busy around here and frankly I forgot I had asked this question.  There hasn't been an urgency since I'm not plotting much lately.

	 		 		John-
I am presently using Autocad LT97, although in the past (as an architect) I've used everything from R8 to R14 through Designjet 600s with no such problems.  We never had to set anything to get short cutting.

>>From your  description of the issue, it appears the plotter wastes a minimum length  of 36" from the plot regardless of what the actual length of the plot  is.

That is correct.  I am always in model space, but no matter what limits or plot window I choose an entire sheet comes out.

Ray -
See my answer to your message privately but I'm afraid I didn't give any more information than you see here.


----------



## nodaker (Jun 21, 2014)

Have you checked the paper size in the windows printer set up?  Do you use print preview to see how much paper the plotter will use for a plot?  check the acad 97lt plotter settings.  Also go to the console on the 750 and check the plot size and other printing features.  I am somewhat stumped by this.  Also, if you haven't mentioned it, what version of windows are you running?

 Also when you are printing, draw a box around the drawing to establish the limits for the plot and use the select print area or set print area in the plot screen.  If you are plotting without setting the plot area you have no control over what acad will send to the plotter.

 John

 Hope this directs you into the solution.


----------

